# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Akankah menembus 10K member di tahun 2013 ini ?

## LDJ

Dear all rekan-rekan,

 Sekedar dari iseng2 melototin forum stats, ternyata dapat hasil seperti berikut..Selamat bergabung untuk om Dave (davesg8 ::  :Pray2:  semoga betah main di forum ini

*Number of Members:*  9,285
*Total Threads:* 13,816
*Total Posts:* 369,362
*Currently Online:* 111

*Newest Member:* *davesg88* 


Beberapa bulan sebelumnya di 2013 kalau saya tidak salah ingat,  forum ini baru sekitar 8.600an member. Sungguh sebuah pertumbuhan yang  luar biasa..(apa bisa masuk rekor MURI ga tuh ? hehe)
 :Tea: 
Nah...sesuai  judul nih..menembus jumlah member 10.000 user itu tidak mudah, sejak  2007 pula...itu pun lebih sulit karena bila kenyataannya dibandingkan  dengan forum2 hobby / komunitas lain, koi-s pun juga mengalami pasang  surut, tapi menurut hemat saya sangat lumrah karena menjelang  pendewasaan komunitas ini sendiri. Apalagi beberapa bulan terakhir  terdapat pertumbuhan member baru dan member aktif yang sangat  meriah..hap hap happ jebreett (ketularan komentator bola semalam ...)
 :Behindsofa: 

So...usul  aja sih, gimana kalau member kita sudah mencapai 10.000 orang, ada gift  khusus dari koi-s forum ? Ga perlu semua, mungkin baiknya dibikin kuiz /  trivia, atau bisa juga kirim hadiah ke member2 yang dipilih / diundi,  atau juga bisa pond visit / gathering, atau juga KC / GO seperti yang lagi rame ?! 
Bisa apa aja sih..tapi yang penting kita celebrate the milestone

Mohon saran/ide/masukan dari om moderator para pengayom forum ini, newbie sih cuma sumbang catatan
Syukur2 ada teman2 lain yang juga memberikan pendapat (asal jangan latah yaaa... :Noidea:  hehehe)

Salam hormat, hatur nuhunnn..

----------


## Rizal61

yakin Om... terlihat kok dari semangat nubi yang di support para suhu... apalagi event/acara nya makin banyak

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Setuju..sebelum akhir 2013 mungkin udah menyentuh 10K.. 
untuk acara bisa juga dibiki contest koi apa KC dari Kois.. atau di liput di Majalah kois.. hehehhe sekedar usul aja 

Ayo om LDJ jadi ketua panitia deh,,,

----------


## rwendi

Berat nembus 10k. lagian yang aktif jg gak sampai segitu.

----------


## oceania

go go go kois... a[a[un eventnya ... sayahh MC nya :Biggrin1:

----------


## Saung Koi

Gak 2013 pun...nantinya bakal sampe 10K  :Preggers:

----------


## LDJ

Iya om Rizal..sangat semangat n makin meriah

Hehe klo KC nti takutnya bosen saya kalah mlulu om TWW

Tq om rwendy buat masukannya, klo di forum hobiis kicaumania biasanya di-ingatkan sm admin klo ada member yg ga aktif..tp di koi-s ga perlu lah, back to every person

MC ke om ganteng merah putih yg juara 3 ya tante hehe

Siap om Luk..pasti..cuma kebiasaan jelek sy aja pas baca data lgsg ambil growthtrend fiuhh dapet deh kesimpulan asal2an ini

Viva koi-s..

----------


## Saung Koi

KC lagi yukkk.... :Rockon:

----------


## LDJ

Yeahhhh...

----------


## Saung Koi

Biar tambah rame...target Om LDJ tercapai...wkwkwkwk

----------


## showa

masukkan yg menarik, sebelum saya lanjuti ketahap yg lebih lagi.............

saya mau tanya dulu nih diantara yg hadir saat ini yg sudah menulis di tread ini adakah yg bersedia menjadi sponsor utama......?
berapa pun besarannya bukan masalah , hanya sebagai cikal bakal akan ada nya kegiatan yg akan di bentuk nantinya.

atau ada yg bersedia menjadi ketua dari aktifitas kegiatan ini.......?

silahkan di tulis sumbang sarannya sambil kita memperdalam apakah mungkin diadakan kegiatan tsb.

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> masukkan yg menarik, sebelum saya lanjuti ketahap yg lebih lagi.............
> 
> saya mau tanya dulu nih diantara yg hadir saat ini yg sudah menulis di tread ini adakah yg bersedia menjadi sponsor utama......?
> berapa pun besarannya bukan masalah , hanya sebagai cikal bakal akan ada nya kegiatan yg akan di bentuk nantinya.
> 
> atau ada yg bersedia menjadi ketua dari aktifitas kegiatan ini.......?
> 
> silahkan di tulis sumbang sarannya sambil kita memperdalam apakah mungkin diadakan kegiatan tsb.


Bener om Rudi, ada yang mau jadi sponsor gak,, kalau saya masih nubie jadi ikut2x bantu nymbang aja dulu sama bantu doa..

----------


## showa

Nah ini Om Tri sudah menjawab, terima kasih om..........
di tunggu tulisan om om lainnya .

motonya selalu se iring se jalan pasti kita dampingi 100 % sampai terlaksana acaranya , jadi semuanya saling mendapat pengalaman yg berarti 
mari di tunggu respon lainnya.

----------


## LDJ

Hayoo..deh sy sama dgn om TWW..nyumbang sambil support doa krn nubie juga

@Om Rudi S..monggo paketu..  ::

----------


## showa

mantab, om LDJ, sudah turut menjawab...................mantab suratab.

sambil menunggu kawan yg lainya mari saya mulai deh dgn yg sudah menjawab ya nanti yg lain dapat turut serta dgn suportnya baik itu sponsor atau doa atau tenaga dalam partisipan dalam kontes nya mungkin jika ada.

saya usul deh gimana............

Ketua : Om LDJ
wakil  : Om Tri
seksi sibug : Rudi
seksi.......
seksi.......
peserta semua yg merasa member dan pernah jadi tamu di forum ini wajib utk silaturahim.

semoga setuju ya ............

----------


## showa

karena ini acara ketemuan semua member dan tamu forum yg entah nanti hasilnya dalam bentuk seperti apa utk jaga jaga nga salah dokumentasi bagian poto poto sudah di buatkan rancangan nya baik dalam bentuk poto atau pun film pendek dalam cd sehingga kita memiliki kenang kenangan.

adakah yg bersedia membantu...................?( tolong cantumkan nama yg memang ahli di bidangnya biar tampang tampang kita dpt terkenang selalu ).

1......................
2......................

Untuk bendahara sementara kita pakai Bendahara KOI,s aja dahulu yaitu Om Yudi Hanipurwoko.

mari di lanjut.

----------


## LDJ

ow jadi wujudnya kontes ya om Rudi ?

saya pikir sih kita kasih apresiasi utk member aja, seperti contohnya saya nyumbang majalah koi-s dan apki untuk member kita ke 10.000
yang simple spt itu sih..mhn maaf kalau salah tangkap hehe

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> ow jadi wujudnya kontes ya om Rudi ?
> 
> saya pikir sih kita kasih apresiasi utk member aja, seperti contohnya saya nyumbang majalah koi-s dan apki untuk member kita ke 10.000
> yang simple spt itu sih..mhn maaf kalau salah tangkap hehe


HaHA, Ngeles ni om LDJ
acara bisa juga jadi tempat silatuhrami, tempat ketemu, dll, kontes koi juga bisa... 
Om rudi, saya di luar kita ni, gak bisa ijkut panitia baikt wakul ketua atau anggota.....  :Biggrin1:  :Biggrin1:  :Thumb: 
Tapi saya pasti nyumbang semampu saya (Bukan sponsor utama y, hahahaha) kalau acara dilaksanakan..

----------


## LDJ

ikan yang buat kontesnya mana ya ? hmmm sambil lihat isi kolam om Epoe ... :Evil: 
 :Fish2:   :Fish:  hayoo sumbang-sumbang

----------


## showa

hahahahaha

tentu bentuknya gimana kata Ketua....................dan anggotanya setelah di bicarakan hasilnya apa silahkan.
bisa.................

1.silaturahim saja, ini bisa di tempat siapa saja yg  bersedia berketempatan , soal konsumsi bisa di atur seringan mungkin yg penting hadir.
2.kontes ( utk kontes bisa saja dalam ukuran yg sederhana misal 30 cm ke bawah , misal ya )
3.Go atau Kc
4.lelang ikan , yg ikannya dari pehobies lalu hasil penjualannya di sumbangkan ke yatim piatu
5.atau tdk kemana mana kita di forum saja sahut sahutan memberikan ucapan selamat kepada member ke 10.000, dgn sedikit bingkisan dari pengurus.

dll.

semua itu tentu harus ada yg bersedia utk meluangkan waktunya, kalo saya secara pribadi pasti siap menemani ketua dan wakil terpilih nantinya
utk membantu sampai selesai.

nah mari di lanjut.

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> hahahahaha
> 
> tentu bentuknya gimana kata Ketua....................dan anggotanya setelah di bicarakan hasilnya apa silahkan.
> bisa.................
> 
> 1.silaturahim saja, ini bisa di tempat siapa saja yg  bersedia berketempatan , soal konsumsi bisa di atur seringan mungkin yg penting hadir.
> 2.kontes ( utk kontes bisa saja dalam ukuran yg sederhana misal 30 cm ke bawah , misal ya )
> 3.Go atau Kc
> 4.lelang ikan , yg ikannya dari pehobies lalu hasil penjualannya di sumbangkan ke yatim piatu
> ...


Ide yang bagus om, om LDJ sebagai pak ketua gimana??

----------


## Rizal61

denger2 salah satu Momod mau bikin GO atau KC... klarifikasi dong Om Momod  :: 

donatur (WaKeTu) sudah ready, Ketua tim pasti suka banget event begini   :Rockon:

----------


## showa

Go atau Kc , seperti yg om dengar memang bakalan ada yg nantinya Go atau Kc itu ber akhirnya di sesuai kan dgn waktu kontes koi festifal yg akan datang sehingga waktu pemenang nya akan di umumkan barengan seremonial penyerahan piala pemenang kontes saat itu.

begitu rencana nya yg saya dengar juga om. ( utk hal itu biar kita tunggu langsung dari panitia ya, haraf sabar )

nah sambil menunggu itu, bagaimana dgn usulan awal................dari om LDJ dan kawan yg lainnya..............
kalo tdk salah om rizal kan ahli poto poto, apakah tdk mau mengisi kekosongan kebutuhan panitia di posisi dokumentasi......?

silahkan di tunggu terus kesedia annya.

jika tdk ada yg bersedia tdk apa juga berarti obrolan ini sekedar wacana saja......

yg di tunggu adalah yg bersedia dan rela hati utk bersama sama mewujudkan kegiatan ini.

siapakah dia..................?.

tunjukkan jati dirimu disini.............

----------


## Rizal61

duh Om Rudi... ditolak jangan diterima jangan hahaha... tentative available ya Om, tergantung kapan dilaksanakan... karena di bulan2 tertentu kesibukan kerja  :Doh:

----------


## showa

baiklah, mari kita tunggu informasi selanjutnya dari kawan kawan yg memang bersedia.............biar bisa di tentukan apakah nama kegiatannya dan tgl berapa akan di adakan serta di mana tempatnya..............

mari sama sama kita liat siapakah yg bersedia membantu sehingga terwujudnya kegiatan tersebut.

----------


## LDJ

Siap..Mohon bimbingannya dari sesepuh2 om

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Masa mendukung dan siap membatu pak ketua. om LDJ

----------


## showa

Mantab.

semoga silaturahim nya cepat menemukan sesuatu yg memang mau dikerjakan dgn harapan terus semangkin baik.
mari kita doakan sukses dan terlaksana dgn baik.

selamat ya om om.

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Mantab.
> 
> semoga silaturahim nya cepat menemukan sesuatu yg memang mau dikerjakan dgn harapan terus semangkin baik.
> mari kita doakan sukses dan terlaksana dgn baik.
> 
> selamat ya om om.


Amin om, option nya sih KC kalau gak GO y... saya sih nurut aja sama pak ketua.. 
Ssya prcaya senior2x yang uda lama vacuum pasti akan mau mendukung 
Kontes ikan kecil juga menarik sampai dengan 30 BU, paling peserta nya sekitr 200 an.... untuk ikan lokal diberi penghargaan khusus.. 

Tapi sekali lagi saya nurut aja lah apa planning nya..

----------


## dutomo

Amin om. Tp ini saya dan om boblyn09 minta dikirimin fomulir perdaftaran kois id (di thread permohonan formulir) ud 1minggu nggak ada kabar.

----------


## Rizal61

> Amin om. Tp ini saya dan om boblyn09 minta dikirimin fomulir perdaftaran kois id (di thread permohonan formulir) ud 1minggu nggak ada kabar.


dulu kalau ndak salah bisa di download di http://rapidshare.com/files/19721269...ar_kois_v2.doc

coba deh Om... masih ada atau ngga hehehe

----------


## showa

coba masuk ke tread keanggotaan aja om biar cepat disana nanti banyak yg bisa bantu.
silahkan di coba om.

----------


## dutomo

Ok om thx infonya.

Semua link download udah nggak valid lg om

----------


## LDJ

9972 member now...28 members to go  :Kiss:

----------


## epoe

_yang ke 10.000 dapat hadiah dong .........Majalah Koi - 1 tahun._ :Kiss:

----------


## LDJ

> _yang ke 10.000 dapat hadiah dong .........Majalah Koi - 1 tahun._


wadhu pas diingetin...membership saya udh jatuh tempo, hrs diperpanjang hehehe  :Boxing:

----------


## david_pupu

9 more to goooooo

----------


## dTp

wkwkwkwkwk pada dinanti bener ini orang yg ke 10rb  :Baby:

----------


## david_pupu

5 more to go

----------


## owi

wah tembus pas merah putih

----------


## dTp

wkwkwkwkwk ditunggu bener itu id 10k kayanya  :High5:

----------


## BryanLerve

Ð Ð¢ÐÐ§ÐÐÐÐ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ Ð·Ð°Ð¼ÐµÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ»Ð¸ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸, Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐµ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð´Ð¾ ÐºÑÐ¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ°, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐµÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ÑÐ¸ Ð½Ð° Ð³ÑÑÐ¿Ð¿Ñ ÑÐºÑÐ¿ÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð² ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¸Ð· Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð½ÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð² Ð½Ð° ÑÐ·Ñ Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ ÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¶Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼. ÐÐ¾ ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÐ³Ð¾ Ð½ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÐµÑ Ð·Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ð»ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½Ð´ÑÑÑÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð²Ð½ÑÑÑÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÑ ÐºÑÑÐ½Ñ Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð·Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð°ÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐ¸Ð¹ Ð¸Ð·Ð²ÐµÑÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð¸ Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾. ÐÐ¾ Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¾Ð±ÐµÑÐ½ÑÐ»ÑÑ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ° Ð¸Ð·Ð¾ ÑÐ¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½ÑÐµÐ² Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð° (Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð»ÐµÐ¶Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð¹ Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð´Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÑÐ¹). ÐÐ½ Ð¿ÑÐµÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð°Ð» ÑÐµÑÑÐµÐ·Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð³ÑÑÐ´ÑÑÐµÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ â ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ð½Ð° ÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð° Ð±ÑÑÑ Ð² Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ñ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐ° Ð·Ð°ÑÑÐ±ÐµÐ¶Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ¼Ð¼Ñ ÑÑÐ°Ðº 15 Ð¼Ð»Ð½. ÐµÐ²ÑÐ¾. Ð Ð¢ÐÐ§ÐÐÐÐ ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ð°? ÐÐ° ÑÑÐ¾, Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²ÑÑ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ´Ð° ÑÑÐ¾Ð¸Ñ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ²ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÑÑ ÑÑÑÐºÐ¾ÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¸ ÑÑÐ¶ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ½Ð¾-ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ? ÐÐµÐ¶ÐµÐ»Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑ ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÑ Ð´ÑÑÐ³ Ð½Ð° Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð° ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· ÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¸Ð½Ð³ ÑÐ»ÐµÐºÑÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÑÐ¸, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð±Ñ, Ð°Ð²ÑÐ¾Ð¼Ð¾Ð±Ð¸Ð»Ñ? ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð², Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¾Ðµ Ð¾ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐºÐ»Ð°Ð´ÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð·ÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð»ÐµÐºÐ°ÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ðµ ÑÑÐµÐ´ÑÑÐ²Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°. Ð Ð¢ÐÐ§ÐÐÐÐ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐµÑÐµ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· Ð½ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÑÑ ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÐºÑÐ¸Ð¸, Ð·Ð°Ð¿Ð°Ñ, Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð¸Ð·Ð´ÐµÑÐ¶ÐºÐ¸, ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÑÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ð±Ð¸Ð·Ð½ÐµÑÐ°. ÐÐµÐ¿Ð¾ÑÐ²ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð³Ðµ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐ¸ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¼Ð¾Ð³ÑÑ ÑÐ¿ÑÑÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ñ Ð±Ñ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð» ÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð±Ð¸Ð·Ð½ÐµÑ-Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ð½Ð° Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ð²Ð²ÐµÑÑÐ¸ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ñ ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð½ÑÑÑÑÑ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°, ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÑÐ·Ð°Ñ-Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÐºÑ Ð¾ÑÑÑÐ¸ÑÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐ¸ÑÑÑÐµÐ±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¼ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ½ÐºÐµ. Ð¢Ð°Ðº ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐµÐ½Ð° Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð±ÐºÐ¸ Ð² Ð½ÑÐ½ÐµÑÐ½ÐµÐ¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ðµ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ¸Ð¼ÐµÐ¹Ñ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ. ÐÐ¾Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ðº Ð´ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð°Ñ ÑÐ»ÐµÐºÑÑÐ¾ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð»ÐºÐ° Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ±Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»Ñ Ð±ÐµÐ· ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµ, ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÑÐ¾ Â«Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ°ÐºÂ» ÑÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÑÑÐµÑ ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð»ÐºÐ¸ Ð²ÑÐ±Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÑ. Ð¡ÑÐºÐ¾Ð½Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸Ð² ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð´Ðµ, ÐºÑÐ¿ÑÑÑ Ð¸ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÑÑÑÐ°Ñ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐ°Ð¿Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ (Ð°) ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¾Ð±ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÐµÐ½Ðµ/ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ñ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð²ÑÑÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÑÑÑ Ñ ÑÑÑÐ¾Ð²ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ð°Ð¼Ð¸. Ð*Ð°Ð·Ð²Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ³Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÑ ÑÐºÑÐ¿ÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð² Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÑÐ½ÐºÐ°, Ð½Ðµ Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð³ÑÐ°Ð½ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐ¸, Ð²Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ ÑÐ¾Ñ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð»Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð¹ÑÐ¸ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ¹Ð½ÑÐµ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ»ÐµÐ²ÑÐµ Ð²ÑÑÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÐ¸, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°ÑâÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑ ÑÐ½Ð°Ð±Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð¸ ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¸Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ð¸ Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, â Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð½Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ñ ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑÐ¾Ð² Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°, Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð´Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, Ð²ÑÐ½ÑÐ´Ð¸Ñ Ð¸Ñ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ²ÑÐ¼ Ð·Ð´ÑÐ°Ð²ÑÐ¼ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½Ð¶ÐµÐ½ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐ¾Ð¹. Ð¢Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ðµ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾, ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ³Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ¸ÑÐºÐ°. ÐÐ¾ ÐºÑÐ´Ð° Ð½Ð°Ð´ÐµÐ¶Ð½ÐµÐµ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»Ðµ Ð»Ð°ÐºÐ½ÑÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð±ÑÐ´Ð¶ÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐ¸ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÑÐºÐ¸ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ´Ð°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ¶ Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ¾Ð¼Ð½ÑÐµ ÑÐ»ÐµÐ± ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð²ÑÑÐµÐ¿ÐµÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐµ ÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÑÐ¸Ñ (Ð°) ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑÑ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÐ¼Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÑÐ°Ñ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ðº Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¸ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¾Ð²ÑÑ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¸Ð³Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐ¼ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð°Ð½ÑÐµ https://novation-nn.ru/%D1%81%D0%BE%...-%D1%83%D1%81/ ÐÑÐ´Ð¸ Ð£ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¼ÑÑÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸, Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸Ð·Ð°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ½Ð¾-ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· Ð³ÑÐ¼Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»Ñ, Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð° Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð³ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ¹ Ð¾ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¶Ðµ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑÑÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¾ÑÐµ. Ð¨ÑÐ°ÑÑ, ÑÑÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°, Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑÑÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐµÐµÑÑ ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°. ÐÑÐ¾Ð¼Ðµ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ, Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð²ÐºÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ ÐµÑÐµ ÑÐºÐ·Ð°Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð°ÑÐ¾Ñ Ð±ÑÐ» ÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½ Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ° ÑÐ¾ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ÐµÑÐ¾Ð½ÐµÐº Ð´ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°, Ð·Ð°Ð²ÐµÑÑÐ¸Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾Ðµ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð»ÐµÐ·Ð¸Ð¼ ÑÑ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²ÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ¸Ñ, â ÑÐµÐ½ÑÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐ»ÐµÐºÑÑÐ¾Ð½Ð¸Ðº Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°, ÑÑÑÑÐµÑ ÑÐµÑÐ° (Ð°) ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³. Ð¡Ð¾Ð·Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð³ÑÑÐ¿Ð¿Ñ Ð¾ÑÑÑÐ´Ð° ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´ÑÐµÑ Ð²ÐµÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ½ÑÐ¼ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· Ð±Ð»Ð¸Ð·ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÑÑÐ²Ñ Ð²Ð»Ð°Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑÑÐµÐ² Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ¸Ð¹. ÐÐ¼ÐµÐ»Ð¾ÑÑ Ð² Ð²Ð¸Ð´Ñ, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¼Ð°ÑÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð¼ÑÑ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð½Ð° Ð´Ð²ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð°Ñ Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ð½Ð° â Ð² ÑÐ¾ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¾ÐºÐ° Ð¸ Ð½Ð° Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ð¸, Ð³Ð´Ðµ Ð¶Ð´Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐ½ÐµÑÑÐ¸ Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ðµ Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ»ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ ÐºÐ°ÑÐ°ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ³ÑÐ±Ð¾ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸. Ð¢Ð¾ ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð»ÑÐ´Ð¸ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð° Ð¿ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐ°Ð¿Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ, ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· Ð½ÐµÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ðµ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð¸Ñ Ð¼Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐ·Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¼Ð¾. Ð¢ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ¿Ð¸ÑÐºÑ Ð¾Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹ (=Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹) Ð²ÐµÐ»Ð¸. ÐÑ ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²Ð° Ð²ÐºÐ»ÑÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð² ÑÑÑÐ´, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð°, ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¼Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ°Ð½, ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾-ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐµÑ ÑÑÐ¸ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¸Ð³ÑÑÑÐºÐµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¹ Ð¾Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼Ð½Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð´Ð²Ð° ÑÐµÑÐ·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼ Ð¸ Ð²ÑÐ¾Ð´Ðµ ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð±ÑÐ»Ð¾ ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¾Ð´ Ð½Ð° ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð»Ð¾Ð³ â ÑÐ¾ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑÑÑ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð±ÑÐ°ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐµ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ Ð°ÑÐ¿ÐµÐºÑÑ Â«ÑÐµÐ½Ð°/ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾Â». ÐÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»Ð° ÑÑÐµÐ±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ Ð¾Ð±ÐµÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÐµÐºÑ ÑÐ°ÑÐ°Ð´ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. Ð¡ÐºÐ°Ð¶Ñ ÑÐºÑÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð¼ÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ¾Ð´ ÑÐµÐ±Ðµ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð°Ð». ÐÐ¾Ð±Ð°Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐµ Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð²Ñ ÑÐ¼ÐµÐ»Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°Ñ Ñ. ant. Ð´Ð¾ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸ Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð°Ð¶Ð½ÑÐ¹ (=Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð¶Ð½ÑÐ¹) Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ. Ð¢Ð¾ ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¸Ð³Ð¸Ñ Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ¸Ñ Ð³ÑÑÐ¿Ð¿ Ð±ÑÐ» Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ·Ñ Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»Ñ, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð²ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐ¹ ÑÐ»Ð°Ð±ÐµÐµ Ñ Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð²ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð¸Ð·-Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ð·ÐµÐ¼Ð»Ð¸ ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð»ÐµÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð¸ â Ð³Ð´Ðµ-ÑÐ¾ ÑÐµÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ ÐµÐµ ÑÐ³Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸ÑÑ, Ð° Ð² ÐºÑÑÐ³Ð»ÑÑ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ¾ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÑÑ. ÐÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ ÑÐºÐ¾Ð½Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· Ð²Ð½ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐ¸Ð³ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð¹ Ð² ÑÐ±Ð¾ÑÐºÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¸ Ð°ÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½ÐºÐµ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÐµÐ»Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ Ð´Ð²Ð° Ð»ÐµÑÐ° ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»Ñ Ð¶ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ 80 000 ÐµÐ²ÑÐ¾.

----------


## BryanLerve

Ð ÐºÐ¾ÑÑÑÐº ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ Ð·Ð°Ð¼ÐµÑÐºÐ¸ Ð»ÐµÐ³Ð»Ð¸ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸, Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐµ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÑ ÐºÑÐ¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ°, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¼Ð½Ðµ ÑÐµÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ÑÐ¸ Ð² Ð³ÑÑÐ¿Ð¿Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð² ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ÐµÑÐ¾Ð½ÐµÐº Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð½ÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð² Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ·Ñ Ñ ÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð»ÐµÐºÑÐ½ÑÐ¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼. ÐÐ¾ Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐ³Ð¾ Ð½ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÐµÑ Ð·Ð°ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑÐ²Ð°Ð»ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½Ð´ÑÑÑÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÑÐºÐ¸, ÑÐ¾-ÑÐ¾ Ð²Ð½ÑÑÑÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÑ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ° ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð·Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð°ÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐ¸Ð¹ Ð¸Ð·Ð²ÐµÑÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ñ Ð¿Ð°Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾. Ð*ÐµÐºÐ° Ð¼Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ° Ñ ÑÐ¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½ÑÐµÐ² Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð° (Ð¼Ð¾Ð¹ Ð´Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐ°Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÑÐ¹). Ð¡Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐµÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð°Ð» ÑÐµÑÑÐµÐ·Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸Ð´Ð°ÑÑÐµÐ¹ Ð²ÐµÑÐ¸ â ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐ¾Ð¼ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð½Ð° Ð±ÑÐ»Ð° Ð·Ð°ÑÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐ° Ð¸Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð¼ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¼Ð¼Ñ Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð»Ð¾ 15 Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð»Ð¸Ð¾Ð½Ð¾Ð² ÐµÐ²ÑÐ¾. Ð Ð½ÐµÐ¶ÐµÐ»Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ð°? Ð¡Ð²ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾, Ð½Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð¾ÑÐµÑÐµÐ´Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¸Ñ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ²ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð²Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐµ ÑÑÐ¶ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ? ÐÐµÐ¶ÐµÐ»Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑ ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð±ÑÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐ¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸ Ð´ÑÑÐ³ Ð½Ð° Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð° Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¸Ð½Ð³ ÑÐ»ÐµÐºÑÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ¸, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð±Ñ, Ð°Ð²ÑÐ¾Ð¼Ð¾Ð±Ð¸Ð»Ñ? Ð¡Ð²ÐµÑÑ ÑÐ°ÑÑÐµÐ½ÐºÐ¸, ÑÐ´ÑÐ¾ Ð¾ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð·ÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð»ÐµÐºÐ°ÑÑÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°. Ð Ð¢ÐÐ§ÐÐÐÐ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐµÑÐµ Ð¾Ñ Ð½ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÐºÑÐ¸Ð¸, Ð·Ð°Ð¿Ð°Ñ, Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐµÐ±ÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÑ, ÑÐ°Ðº ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÑÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ð±Ð¸Ð·Ð½ÐµÑÐ°. ÐÐµÐ¿Ð¾ÑÐ²ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÑÑÐ° ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð³Ðµ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ½Ð°Ð±Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ð³ÑÑ Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð½ÐµÑ ÑÐµÐ½Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð±Ð¸Ð·Ð½ÐµÑ-Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ð½Ð° Ð¸ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ð²Ð²ÐµÑÑÐ¸ Ðº ÐºÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÐºÑ ÑÐ³Ð°Ð´Ð°ÐµÑ Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÑÐµÐ±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐ½ÐºÐµ. Ð¢Ð¾ ÐµÑÑÑ Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÐ²Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐµÑÑ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ðµ ÑÐ³ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð°ÐµÑ Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐºÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ. Ð*ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ðº ÐºÐ¾Ð¿ÐµÐµÑÐ½Ð°Ñ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð»ÐºÐ° Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ¸Ð½ÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÐµÐ»Ñ Ð±ÐµÐ· ÑÐºÑÐ¿ÑÐµÑÑÐ¾, Ð° Â«ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· ÑÐ°ÐºÂ» Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÑÑÐµÑ ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÐµ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð»ÐºÐ¸ Ð²ÑÐ±Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÑ. Ð¡ÑÐºÐ¾Ð½Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸Ð² Ð½Ð° ÑÐ°ÑÑ, Ð´ÐµÐ½ÑÐ³Ð°Ñ Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ Ð»ÑÐ´ÑÐºÐ¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÑÑÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ°Ð¿Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð°Ð¸Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÐµÐ½Ðµ/ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ñ, Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð²ÑÑÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð°Ð»ÐµÐ½ÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ ÑÐµÑÑÐµÐ·Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ð°Ð¼Ð¸. ÐÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð²ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð»ÐµÐºÐ°ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÑ ÑÐºÑÐ¿ÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð² Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÑÐ½ÐºÐ°, Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°Ð½ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð³ÑÐ°Ð½ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐ¸, ÑÐ¼ÐµÑÐµÑÑ Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð²ÑÑÐ°ÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ¸ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð»Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²Ð½ÑÐµ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ»ÐµÐ²ÑÐµ Ð²ÑÑÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÐ¸, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÑÐ°ÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°ÑâÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ, ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¸Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°, â ÑÐ¸Ð·Ð´ÐµÑ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ ÑÐ²ÑÐ·ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ Ð¸Ð½Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ñ ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑÐ¾Ð² Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°, ÑÐµÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð´Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐ´Ð¸Ñ Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐµÐ·Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ²ÑÐ¼ Ð·Ð´ÑÐ°Ð²ÑÐ¼ ÑÐ¼ÑÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¸Ð½Ð¶ÐµÐ½ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐ¾Ð¹. ÐÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð±Ð½Ð¾Ðµ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾, ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐ¹ ÑÐ¸ÑÐºÐ°. ÐÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ÐºÑÐ°Ñ Ð»ÑÑÑÐµ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð½Ðµ Ð»Ð°ÐºÐ½ÑÑÑ Ð² ÑÐµÐ´Ð±ÑÐ´Ð¶ÐµÑ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐ¸ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ¶ Ð½ÐµÐ¼Ð°Ð»ÑÐµ ÑÐ»ÐµÐ± Ð½Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐµ Ð²ÑÑÐµ ÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑÑÑÐ²Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¾ÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÐ¼Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¸Ð·ÑÑÐ°Ñ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ðº Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÑÑÐ¸Ð¹ÑÑ Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑÑ Ð²ÑÐ±Ð¾Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð´Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ¹ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð°Ð½ÑÐµ http://www.indboard.ru/articles/1668.html Ð¨ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð£ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¼ÑÑÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸, Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸Ð·Ð°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ½Ð¾-ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð±Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑÑÐ²Ð° ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· Ð³ÑÐ¼Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»Ñ, ÑÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ñ Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð±Ð¾Ðº Ð²ÐºÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¸Ð·Ð´ÐµÑ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð½Ñ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð¼ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¾ÑÐµ. ÐÑÐ´Ð¸, Ð²ÑÐ±Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑÑÑ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÑÐ°ÑÑÐµÐµÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°. Ð¡Ð²ÐµÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ, Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð³ÑÑÐ¿Ð¿Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð²Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ»Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ ÑÑÐ¸ Ð´ÑÐ´ÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¸Ð· Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð´ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°, Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐ¸Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½Ð¾Ðµ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ Ð³Ð¾Ð´ Ð´Ð¾ Ð¾Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÑÐ¸Ð¹, â Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¹ ÑÐ»ÐµÐºÑÑÐ¾Ð½Ð¸Ðº Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°, ÑÑÑÑÐµÑ ÑÐµÑÐ° Ð¸ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³. Ð§ÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÐº Ð³ÑÑÐ¿Ð¿Ñ ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¾ Ð¼ÑÑÐ»Ð¸Ð¼ÑÐ¼ Ð±Ð»Ð°Ð³Ð¾Ð´Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¹ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÑÑÐ²Ñ Ð²Ð»Ð°Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑÑÐµÐ² ÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ¸Ð¹. ÐÑÐµÐ´Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð°Ð³Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð»ÑÐ´Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð¼ÑÑ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð½Ð° Ð´Ð²ÑÑ ÑÑÐ°Ð´Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ñ â Ð½Ð° ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐµÐ·Ðµ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¸ Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµ, Ð³Ð´Ðµ Ð¶Ð´Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ½ÐµÑÑÐ¸ Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¾Ðµ Ð½ÐµÐ·Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð»Ð¾Ð³ ÑÑÐ¾ ÐºÐ°ÑÐ°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð½Ð°Ð¸Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐµ ÑÐ²Ð»ÐµÐºÐ°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸. Ð¢Ð°Ðº ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð»ÑÐ´Ð¸ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð° Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐ°Ð¿Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÐ·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ, Ð´Ð°Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ð° ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐ·Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¼Ð¾. Ð¢ÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÑÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ¿Ð¸ÑÐºÑ ÑÐ¾ Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹ (=Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹) Ð²ÐµÐ»Ð¸. ÐÑ ÑÑÐ·Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð° Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ¾ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÑ, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð°, ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐ¶Ð´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ°Ð½, ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾-ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÑÐ¸ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð² Ð¸Ð³ÑÑÑÐºÐµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¹ Ð¾Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼Ð½Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð·-Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐµÑÐ·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼ Ð¸ Ð²ÑÐ¾Ð´Ðµ ÐºÐ°Ðº ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÑÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ð²ÑÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð»Ð¾Ð³ â ÑÐ¾ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑÑÑ Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ Ð³Ð¾Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐµ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ ÐºÑÐ¸ÑÐµÑÐ¸Ñ Â«ÑÐµÐ½Ð°/ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾Â». ÐÐ¾ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð´Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ Ð²ÑÑÑÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑ Ð² Ð·Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÐµÐºÑ ÑÐ°ÑÐ°Ð´ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. ÐÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÑ ÑÐºÑÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð¼ÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð°Ð». ÐÑÐ¸Ð±Ð°Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐµ Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð²Ñ ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑÐ¾Ð² Ñ ÑÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼ ÑÐ¼Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸ Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð°Ð¶Ð½ÑÐ¹ (=Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð¶Ð½ÑÐ¹) Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ. Ð¢Ð°Ðº ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¸Ð³Ð¸Ñ Ð´Ð²ÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð±ÑÐ» Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½ Ð² Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ·Ñ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð¿ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»Ñ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ ÑÐ»Ð°Ð±ÐµÐµ Ñ Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ»Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð»ÐµÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð¸ â Ð³ÑÑÐ±Ð¾ ÑÐµÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐµ ÑÐ²ÐµÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ¸ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð±Ð»Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÑÑ. Ð¡ÑÐ¼Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð°Ñ ÑÐºÐ¾Ð½Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· Ð²Ð½ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐ¸Ð³ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð¹ Ð² ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð»ÐµÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ Ð°ÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ Ð±Ð°Ð»Ð»Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÐµÐ»Ñ Ð·Ð° Ð´Ð²Ð° Ð»ÐµÑÐ° ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»Ñ Ð± 80 000 ÐµÐ²ÑÐ¾.

----------


## BryanLerve

ÐÐ ÑÐ´ÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ Ð·Ð°Ð¼ÐµÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ»Ð¸ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸, ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»Ð¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÐµ ÐµÑÐµ Ð´Ð¾ ÑÐ¿Ð°Ð´ÐºÐ°, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐµÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð·Ð°Ð¹ÑÐ¸ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐºÑÐ¿ÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð² ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÑÐ¸ÑÑÑ Ð² Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð¾Ð±Ð»Ð°ÑÑÐ¸ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð² Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ·Ñ Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ ÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¶Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼. ÐÐ¾ Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ¾ÑÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ñ ÑÑÑÑ-ÑÑÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÐµÑ Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¿Ð»Ð°Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ»ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½Ð´ÑÑÑÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐ½Ð°Ð±Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð²Ð½ÑÑÑÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÑ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ° ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð° Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð°ÑÑ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÐ½Ð° Ð¼Ð¸ Ñ Ð¿Ð°Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾. Ð*ÐµÐºÐ° Ð¼Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ Ñ ÑÐ¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½ÑÐµÐ² Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð° (Ð¼Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÑÐ¾Ð»ÐµÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÑÐ¹). ÐÐ½ Ð¿ÑÐµÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð°Ð» ÑÐµÑÑÐµÐ·Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´ÑÑÐ¾ÑÑÐµÐ¹ Ð²ÐµÑÐ¸ â ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÐµÐºÑÐ° Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð½Ð° Ð±ÑÑÑ Ð² Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐ° Ð·Ð°ÑÑÐ±ÐµÐ¶Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐ½Ð°Ð±Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð½ÐµÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð¼ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¼Ð¼Ñ ÑÑÐ°Ðº 15 Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð»Ð¸Ð¾Ð½Ð¾Ð² ÐµÐ²ÑÐ¾. Ð Ð½ÐµÐ¶ÐµÐ»Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ð°? ÐÐ° ÑÐºÐ¾, Ð² Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²ÑÑ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ´Ð° ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´ÑÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑÐ½ÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐºÐ¾ÑÑÑ Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐµ ÑÑÐ¶ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ? Ð§ÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð´Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑ ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¸Ð½Ð³ ÑÐ»ÐµÐºÑÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¸ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð±Ñ, Ð°Ð²ÑÐ¾Ð¼Ð¾Ð±Ð¸Ð»Ñ? Ð¡Ð²ÐµÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸, ÑÐ´ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð·Ð½Ð°Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÑÑ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÑÑ ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¼ ÑÑÐµÐ´ÑÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°. ÐÐ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´Ð½ÐµÐ¼ ÑÑÐµÑÐµ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· Ð½ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÐºÑÐ¸Ð¸, Ð·Ð°Ð¿Ð°Ñ, Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¸ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÐºÐ°Ñ ÑÐµÐ½Ð°, ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÑÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ð±Ð¸Ð·Ð½ÐµÑÐ°. ÐÐµÐ¿Ð¾ÑÐ²ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ°Ð»Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐ°Ð¿Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐ¸ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ð³ÑÑ ÑÐºÑÐ°ÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð½ÐµÑ ÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð±Ð¸Ð·Ð½ÐµÑ-Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ð½Ð° Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð³ÑÑÐ·Ð¸ÑÑ ÐºÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ñ ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸Ñ, ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÑÐ·Ð°Ñ-Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÐºÑ ÑÐ³Ð°Ð´Ð°ÐµÑ Ð½ÐµÐ¸ÑÑÑÐµÐ±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐ½ÐºÐµ. Ð¢Ð°Ðº ÐµÑÑÑ Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÐ²Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð³ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ðµ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð³Ð½Ð°ÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ¸Ð¼ÐµÐ¹Ñ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ. Ð*ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ðº Ð³ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ñ ÑÐ»ÐµÐºÑÑÐ¾ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð»ÐºÐ° Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ¸Ð½ÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÐµÐ»Ñ Ð±ÐµÐ· ÑÐºÑÐ¿ÑÐµÑÑÐ¾, Ð° Â«Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¾Â» ÑÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÑÑÐµÑ ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¹ ÑÑÐµÐ´ÑÑÐ²Ð° Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÐµ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð»ÐºÐ¸ Ð²ÑÐ±Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÑ. Ð¡ÑÐºÐ¾Ð½Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸Ð² ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð´Ðµ, ÐºÑÐ¿ÑÑÑ Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ Ð»ÑÐ´ÑÐºÐ¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÑÑÑÐ°Ñ Ð½Ð° ÑÐ°Ð³Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ (Ð°) ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¾Ð±ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð°Ð¸Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÐµÐ½Ðµ/ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ñ, Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð²ÑÑÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÑÑÑ Ñ ÑÐµÑÑÐµÐ·Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ð°Ð¼Ð¸. Ð*Ð°Ð·Ð²Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹ (=Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹) Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð»ÐµÐºÐ°ÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐ·Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¼ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð² Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð±Ð°Ð·Ð°ÑÐ°, Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð³ÑÐ°Ð½ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐ¸, ÑÐ¼ÐµÑÐµÑÑ Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð²ÑÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð»Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ ÐºÐ»ÑÑÐµÐ²ÑÐµ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ»ÐµÐ²ÑÐµ Ð²ÑÑÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÐ¸, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°ÑâÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑ ÑÐ½Ð°Ð±Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¸Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, â ÑÐ¸Ð·Ð´ÐµÑ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ ÑÐ²ÑÐ·ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ Ð¸Ð½Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ðº Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°, ÑÐµÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, Ð²ÑÑÐ´Ð¸Ñ Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐµÐ·Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¼ ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐ¼Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¸Ð½Ð¶ÐµÐ½ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐ¾Ð¹. Ð¢Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ðµ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾, Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐ³Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ñ ÑÑÐ´ÑÐ±Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐ¸ÑÐºÐ°. ÐÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ÐºÑÐ°Ñ Ð»ÑÑÑÐµ Ð² ÑÐ°Ð¼ÑÐ¹-ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°ÑÐºÐ°Ñ Ð»Ð°ÐºÐ½ÑÑÑ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð±ÑÐ´Ð¶ÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐ¸ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð°Ð¶Ð½ÑÐ¹ ( ÑÐ´Ð°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ¶ Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ¾Ð¼Ð½ÑÐµ ÑÐ»ÐµÐ± ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð²ÑÑÐµÐ¿ÐµÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐµ ÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÑÐ¸Ñ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð±ÑÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¼Ð°ÑÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¸Ð·ÑÑÐ°Ñ ÑÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÐºÐ° Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¸Ð³Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð¿ÑÐµÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð´Ð½ÐµÐ¹ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð°Ð½ÑÐµ http://topsolidno.ru/?p=34115 Ð¨ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð£ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¼ÑÑÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸, Ð½Ð°Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð½Ð° Ð¼Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸Ð·Ð°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑÐ° Ð¾Ñ Ð³ÑÐ¼Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»Ñ, Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð° Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð±Ð¾Ðº ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÑÐµ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¶Ðµ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð¼ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¾ÑÐµ. ÐÑÐ´Ð¸, Ð²ÑÐ±Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ ÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°, Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑÑÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐµÐµÑÑ Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ¾ÑÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°. Ð¡Ð²ÐµÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ, Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð³ÑÑÐ¿Ð¿Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ»Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ ÑÑÐ¸ Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ° Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð´ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°, Ð·Ð°Ð²ÐµÑÑÐ¸Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð»ÐµÐºÑÐ½Ð¾Ðµ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð»ÐµÐ·Ð¸Ð¼ ÑÑ Ð¾Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ¸Ð¹, â Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð¸Ð½Ð¶ÐµÐ½ÐµÑ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°, ÑÑÑÑÐµÑ ÑÐµÑÐ° Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³. Ð¡Ð¾Ð·Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð¸ Ð¾ÑÑÑÐ´Ð° ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´ÑÐµÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð±Ð»Ð°Ð³Ð¾Ð´Ð°ÑÑ Ð±Ð»Ð¸Ð·ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÑÑÐ²Ñ Ð²Ð»Ð°Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑÑÐµÐ² ÑÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ¸Ð¹. ÐÐ¼ÐµÐ»Ð¾ÑÑ Ð² Ð²Ð¸Ð´Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð»ÑÐ´Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ²ÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ 2-ÑÑ ÑÑÐ°Ð´Ð¸ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÐµÐºÑÐ° â Ð½Ð° ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐµÐ·Ðµ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð¸ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°Ð»Ðµ, Ð³Ð´Ðµ Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸Ð´Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐ½ÐµÑÑÐ¸ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ðµ Ð½ÐµÐ·Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð»Ð¾Ð³ Ð¾ Ð½Ð°Ð¸Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸. Ð¢Ð°Ðº ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð»ÑÐ´Ð¸ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð° Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ°Ð¿Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÐ·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ, Ð´Ð°Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ð° Ð¾ÑÐ³Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð²ÑÐ²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐ·Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¼Ð¾. Ð¢ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ¿Ð¸ÑÐºÑ Ð¾Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹ (=Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹) Ð²ÐµÐ»Ð¸. ÐÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²Ð° Ð²ÐºÐ»ÑÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð²ÐµÑÑ, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð°, Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¶Ð´ÐµÐ½ÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ°Ð½, ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾-ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐµÑ ÑÑÐµÑ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð² Ð¸Ð³ÑÐµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¹ Ð¾Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼Ð½Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð² ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ ÑÐµÑÐ·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÐ²ÐµÐ½ÑÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÐºÐ°Ðº ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑÑ Ð² Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÑÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÑ Ð½Ð° ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð»Ð¾Ð³ â ÑÐ¾ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑÑÑ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð²ÑÐ±Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐµ ÑÑÐ°Ð·Ð° Ð¿Ð¾ ÐºÑÐ¸ÑÐµÑÐ¸Ñ Â«ÑÐµÐ½Ð°/ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾Â». ÐÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð´Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ Ð·Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÐµÐºÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ´ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. Ð¢Ð°Ðº ÑÑÐ°Ð·Ñ, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑÐ¿ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð°Ð». ÐÐ¾Ð±Ð°Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐµ Ð³Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ñ Ð¼Ð°ÑÑÐµÑÐ¸Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°Ñ Ñ. ant. Ð´Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ¶Ð°Ñ Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ. Ð¢Ð¾ ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð²ÑÐ±Ð¾Ñ Ð´Ð²ÑÑ Ð³ÑÑÐ¿Ð¿ Ð±ÑÐ» ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð»Ðº 1-Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»Ñ, Ð½Ð¾ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐ°-ÐºÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ»Ð°Ð±ÐµÐµ Ñ Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð²ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð¸Ð·-Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ð·ÐµÐ¼Ð»Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð»ÐµÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð¸ â Ð³ÑÑÐ±Ð¾ ÑÐµÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ ÐµÐµ ÑÐ²ÐµÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ¸ÑÑ, Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð±Ð»Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÑÑ. Ð¡ÑÐ¼Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð°Ñ ÑÐºÐ¾Ð½Ð¾Ð¼Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· Ð²Ð½ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½ Ð½Ð° ÑÐ±Ð¾ÑÐºÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¸ÑÑÑÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð°ÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð±Ð°Ð»Ð»Ðµ Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ°Ð·ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ° ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ Ð´Ð²Ð° Ð»ÐµÑÐ° ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ð¶ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ 80 000 ÐµÐ²ÑÐ¾.

----------


## BryanLerve

Ð Ð¢ÐÐ§ÐÐÐÐ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð·Ð°Ð¼ÐµÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¿Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð·Ð°Ð¼ÐµÑÐºÐ¸, ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»Ð¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÐµ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÑ ÐºÑÐ¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ°, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð·Ð°Ð¹ÑÐ¸ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐºÑÐ¿ÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð² ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÑÐ¸ÑÑÑ Ð² Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð¾Ð±Ð»Ð°ÑÑÐ¸ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð² Ð² ÑÐ²ÑÐ·Ð¸ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¹ ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¹ ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼. Ð£Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ¾ÑÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÐ³Ð¾ Ð½ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÐµÑ Ð·Ð°ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑÐ²Ð°Ð»ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½Ð´ÑÑÑÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÑÐºÐ¸, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð²Ð½ÑÑÑÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÑ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ° ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð°ÑÑ Ð¸Ð·Ð²ÐµÑÑÐ½Ð° Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾. ÐÐ¾ Ð¼Ð¸ Ð½Ð°Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ð»ÑÑ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ Ð¸Ð·Ð¾ ÑÐ¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½ÑÐµÐ² Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð° (Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð»ÐµÐ¶Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð¹ Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð´Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÑÐ¹). ÐÐ½ Ð¿ÑÐµÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ð» ÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸Ð´Ð°ÑÑÐµÐ¹ Ð²ÐµÑÐ¸ â ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐ¾Ð¼ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°Ð½Ð° Ð±ÑÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð° Ð·Ð°ÑÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐ° Ð¸Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐ½Ð°Ð±Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ¼Ð¼Ñ Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð»Ð¾ 15 Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð»Ð¸Ð¾Ð½Ð¾Ð² ÐµÐ²ÑÐ¾. Ð Ð¢ÐÐ§ÐÐÐÐ ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ð°? Ð¡Ð²ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐºÐ¾, Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÑ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ´Ð° ÑÑÐ¾Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑÐ½ÑÑÑ Ð²Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐµ ÑÑÐ¶ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ½Ð¾-ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ? Ð§ÐµÐ¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑ ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¸Ð½Ð³ Ð±ÑÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¸ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸, ÑÐºÐ°Ð¶ÐµÐ¼, Ð°Ð²ÑÐ¾Ð¼Ð¾Ð±Ð¸Ð»Ñ? Ð¡Ð²ÐµÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð², ÑÐ´ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð·Ð½Ð°Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð»ÐµÐºÐ°ÑÑÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°. Ð ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐµÑÐµ Ð¾Ñ Ð½ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÐºÑÐ°, Ð°ÑÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ, Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð´Ð° Ð¸Ð·Ð´ÐµÑÐ¶ÐºÐ¸, ÑÐ°Ðº ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÑÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ð±Ð¸Ð·Ð½ÐµÑÐ°. ÐÐµÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÑÑÐ° ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ°Ð¿Ðµ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐ¸ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ð³ÑÑ ÑÐ¿ÑÑÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ñ Ð±Ñ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð» ÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð±Ð¸Ð·Ð½ÐµÑ-Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ð½Ð° Ð¸ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð³ÑÑÐ·Ð¸ÑÑ Ðº ÐºÑÐ°ÑÑ ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð½ÑÑÑÑÑ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÐºÑ Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð¶ÐµÑÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÑÐµÐ±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐ½ÐºÐµ. Ð¢Ð¾ ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐµÐ½Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐµÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ðµ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐºÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ¸Ð¼ÐµÐ¹Ñ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ. ÐÐ¾Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð´ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð°Ñ ÑÐ»ÐµÐºÑÑÐ¾ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð»ÐºÐ° Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ±Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»Ñ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑ ÑÐºÑÐ¿ÑÐµÑÑÐ¾, ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÑÐ¾ Â«ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· ÑÐ°ÐºÂ» ÑÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÑÑÐµÑ ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¹ ÑÑÐµÐ´ÑÑÐ²Ð° ÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð»ÐºÐ¸ Ð²ÑÐ±Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÑ. Ð¡ÑÐºÐ¾Ð½Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸Ð² Ð½Ð° ÑÐ°ÑÑ, ÐºÑÐ¿ÑÑÑ Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÑÑÑÐ°Ñ Ð½Ð° ÑÐ°Ð³Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð²ÐµÐ´ÐºÐ¸ (Ð°) ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¾Ð±ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÐµÐ½Ðµ/ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ñ, Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð²ÑÑÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÑÑÑ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð´Ð²Ð° ÑÐµÑÑÐµÐ·Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ð°Ð¼Ð¸. Ð*Ð°Ð·Ð²Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ³Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð² Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ³Ð°, Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð³ÑÐ°Ð½ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐ¸, ÑÐ¼ÐµÑÐµÑÑ Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð²ÑÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ¹Ð½ÑÐµ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ»ÐµÐ²ÑÐµ Ð²ÑÑÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÐ¸, Ð¿Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°ÑâÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑ ÑÐ½Ð°Ð±Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð´Ð° ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¸Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°, â ÑÐ¸Ð·Ð´ÐµÑ ÑÑÑÐ¾ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð´Ð°ÑÑ. ant. ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð½Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ñ Ð¼Ð°ÑÑÐµÑÐ¸Ñ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°, ÑÐ¾Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð·Ð° ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð´Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, Ð·Ð°ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ñ Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð¾Ð¿ÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð·Ð´ÑÐ°Ð²ÑÐ¼ ÑÐ¼ÑÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¸Ð½Ð¶ÐµÐ½ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐ¾Ð¹. Ð¢Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ðµ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾, Ñ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð½Ð°Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÑÐ´ÐµÐ± ÑÐ¸ÑÐºÐ°. ÐÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ÐºÑÐ°Ñ Ð»ÑÑÑÐµ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½Ðµ Ð»Ð°ÐºÐ½ÑÑÑ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð±ÑÐ´Ð¶ÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐ¸ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· ÑÐ´Ð°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ¶Ð¸Ðº ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ»Ð¾Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÑÐµÐ´ÑÑÐ²Ð° Ð½Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐµ Ð²ÑÑÐµ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ¸Ñ (Ð°) ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð±ÑÑÑ ÑÐ´Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð²ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÑÐ°Ñ ÑÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÐºÐ° Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¾Ð²ÑÑ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¸Ð³Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð½Ð°Ð¸Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐ¼ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð°Ð½ÑÐµ https://tvolk.ru/interesnoe-v-gorode...ualno/5781.php Ð¨ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð£ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¼ÑÑÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸, Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð½Ð° Ð¼Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸Ð·Ð°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ¸Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ½Ð¾-ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð´Ñ Ð¾Ñ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»Ñ, Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð° Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ Ð²ÑÐµÑ Ð¾Ð¿Ð»Ð¾ÑÐµÐº ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÑÐµ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¶Ðµ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð¼ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¾ÑÐµ. Ð¨ÑÐ°ÑÑ, ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°, Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑÑÑ ÑÐºÑÐ»ÑÐ´ ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°. ÐÑÐ¾Ð¼Ðµ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ, Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð³ÑÑÐ¿Ð¿Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð²Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ½ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ ÐµÑÐµ ÑÐºÐ·Ð°Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð°ÑÐ¾Ñ Ð±ÑÐ» ÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½ Ð´ÑÐ´ÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ¾ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ÐµÑÐ¾Ð½ÐµÐº Ð´ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°, Ð·Ð°Ð²ÐµÑÑÐ¸Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½Ð¾Ðµ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð·Ð° Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð»ÐµÐ·Ð¸Ð¼ Ð´Ð¾ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²ÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸ÑÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¸Ð¹, â ÑÐµÐ½ÑÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¸Ð½Ð¶ÐµÐ½ÐµÑ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°, Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¸Ðº ÑÐµÑÐ° (Ð°) ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³. Ð§ÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÐº ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð¸ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»Ð¾ Ð²ÐµÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ½ÑÐ¼ Ð±Ð»Ð°Ð³Ð¾Ð´Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼Ñ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÑÑÐ²Ñ Ð²Ð»Ð°Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑÑÐµÐ² ÑÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ¸Ð¹. ÐÑÐµÐ´Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð°Ð³Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð»ÑÐ´Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ²ÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð½Ð° Ð´Ð²ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð³Ð°Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÐµÐºÑÐ° â Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¾ÐºÐ° Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ð¸, ÐºÐ°Ðµ Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸Ð´Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐ½ÐµÑÑÐ¸ ÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ðµ ÑÑÐ²ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ðµ Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ»ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾ Ð½Ð°Ð¸Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸. Ð¢Ð°Ðº ÐµÑÑÑ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð»ÑÐ´Ð¸ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð° ÑÐºÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐ°Ð¿Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ, Ð´Ð°Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ð° Ð¾ÑÐ³Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð²ÑÐ²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐ·Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¼Ð¾. Ð¢ÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÑÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ¿Ð¸ÑÐºÑ Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ¼Ð¸ ÑÐ½Ð°Ð±Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð²ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð²ÐµÐ»Ð¸. ÐÑ ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²Ð° Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ¾ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð½Ð° Ð²ÐµÑÑ, ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸, ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ Ð´ÑÐ¼ÐºÐ°Ð¼ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ°Ð½, ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾-ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐµÑ ÑÑÐ¸ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¸Ð³ÑÑÑÐºÐµ Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¹ Ð·Ð°ÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²Ð¸Ðµ Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ ÑÐµÑÐ·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð²ÑÐ¾Ð´Ðµ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ð²ÑÑÐºÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð»Ð¾Ð³ â ÑÐ¾ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑÑÑ Ð¸ Ð·Ð°Ð±Ð°Ð»Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐµ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ ÐºÑÐ¸ÑÐµÑÐ¸Ñ Â«ÑÐµÐ½Ð°/ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾Â». ÐÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð»Ð° ÑÑÐµÐ±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ Ð·Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÐµÐºÑ ÑÐ°ÑÐ°Ð´ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. Ð¢Ð°Ðº ÑÐºÑÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð¼ÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÑÐ¿Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ðµ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð°Ð». ÐÑÐ¸Ð±Ð°Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐµ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ¿ÐºÐ° ÑÐ¼ÐµÐ»Ð¸Ñ Ñ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ. Ð¢Ð°Ðº ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð²ÑÐ±Ð¾Ñ Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ¸Ñ Ð³ÑÑÐ¿Ð¿ Ð±ÑÐ» ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½ Ð½Ð° ÑÐ¾Ð»Ðº Ð² Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½Ð¾ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ðµ Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»Ñ, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð½Ðµ Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÐµÐµ Ñ Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ»Ð¸ Ð·Ð°Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¸ Ð¿Ð¾ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð»ÐµÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð¸ â Ð³ÑÑÐ±Ð¾ ÑÐµÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ ÐµÐµ ÑÐ²ÐµÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ¸ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð±Ð»Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÑÑ. ÐÐ±ÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐºÐ¾Ð½Ð¾Ð¼Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð²ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´ÑÑÐ²Ð¸Ðµ Ð²Ð½ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð»ÐµÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð°ÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐ½Ð°Ð±Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð±Ð°Ð»Ð»Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÐµÐ»Ñ Ð·Ð° Ð´Ð²Ð° Ð»ÐµÑÐ° ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»Ñ Ð±Ñ 80 000 ÐµÐ²ÑÐ¾.

----------


## BryanLerve

ÐÐ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ Ð·Ð°Ð¼ÐµÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ¿ÑÑÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð¼ÐµÑÐºÐ¸, Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐµ ÐµÑÐµ ÑÑ ÑÐ¿Ð°Ð´ÐºÐ°, ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ÑÐ¸ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð³ÑÑÐ¿Ð¿Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð² Ð´Ð»Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¸Ð· Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð½ÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð² Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ·Ñ Ñ ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¹ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð»ÐµÐºÑÐ½ÑÐ¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼. Ð£Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐ³Ð¾ Ð½ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð»ÐµÑ Ð·Ð°ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑÐ²Ð°Ð»ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½Ð´ÑÑÑÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, ÑÐ¾-ÑÐ¾ Ð²Ð½ÑÑÑÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÑ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ° ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð·Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð°ÑÑ Ð¸Ð·Ð²ÐµÑÑÐ½Ð° Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾. ÐÐ¾ Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð¾Ð±ÐµÑÐ½ÑÐ»ÑÑ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ Ñ ÑÐ¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½ÑÐµÐ² Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð° (Ð¼Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÑÐ¾Ð»ÐµÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐ°Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÑÐ¹). Ð¡Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÑÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ð» ÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´ÑÑÐ¾ÑÑÐµÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ â ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÐµÐºÑÐ° ÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð° Ð±ÑÑÑ Ð² Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¿Ð¸Ð½Ð³ Ð¸Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð½ÐµÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð¼ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¼Ð¼Ñ Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð»Ð¾ 15 Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð»Ð¸Ð¾Ð½Ð¾Ð² ÐµÐ²ÑÐ¾. Ð Ð¢ÐÐ§ÐÐÐÐ Ð½ÐµÐ¶ÐµÐ»Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ð°? ÐÐ° ÑÑÐ¾, Ð½Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð¾ÑÐµÑÐµÐ´Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¸Ñ Ð¾Ð±ÐµÑÐ½ÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐºÐ¾ÑÑÑ Ñ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐµ ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ? ÐÐµÐ¶ÐµÐ»Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑ ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÑÐ´Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¾Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ»ÐµÐºÑÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ¸, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð±Ñ, Ð°Ð²ÑÐ¾Ð¼Ð¾Ð±Ð¸Ð»Ñ? ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾ ÑÐ°ÑÑÐµÐ½ÐºÐ¸, Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¾Ðµ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð·Ð½Ð°Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑ Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð·ÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð»ÐµÐºÐ°ÑÑÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°. ÐÐ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐµÑÐµ Ð¾Ñ Ð½ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÑÑÑ Ð² Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÐºÑÐ¸Ð¸, Ð·Ð°Ð¿Ð°Ñ, Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð° ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐµÐ±ÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÑ, ÑÐ°Ðº ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð±Ð¸Ð·Ð½ÐµÑÐ°. ÐÐµÐ¿Ð¾ÑÐ²ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð»Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð³Ðµ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐ¸ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ð³ÑÑ Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸ÑÐ¸ÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð½ÐµÑ ÑÐµÐ½Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð±Ð¸Ð·Ð½ÐµÑ-Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ð½Ð° Ð´Ð° ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð³ÑÑÐ·Ð¸ÑÑ Ðº ÐºÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°, ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÑÐ·Ð°Ñ-Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÐºÑ Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð¶ÐµÑÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐ¸ÑÑÑÐµÐ±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐ½ÐºÐµ. Ð¢Ð°Ðº ÐµÑÑÑ Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÐ²Ð¾ Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð±ÐºÐ¸ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð½ÑÐ½ÐµÑÐ½ÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµ Ð³ÑÐ¾Ð·Ð¸ÑÑÑ ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð³Ð½Ð°ÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ¸Ð¼ÐµÐ¹Ñ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ. Ð*ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð³ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ñ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð»ÐºÐ° Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ±Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»Ñ Ð±ÐµÐ· ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµ, Ð° Â«ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· ÑÐ°ÐºÂ» ÑÑÑ Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ñ ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ ÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð»ÐºÐ¸ Ð²ÑÐ±Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÑ. Ð¡ÑÐºÐ¾Ð½Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸Ð² ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð´Ðµ, Ð´ÐµÐ½ÑÐ³Ð°Ñ Ð¸ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÑÑÑÐ°Ñ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐ°Ð¿Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¸ÑÐºÐ° (Ð°) ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¾Ð±ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ»Ð°Ð²Ð½ÐµÐ¹ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÐµÐ½Ðµ/ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ñ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾Ð»ÐºÐ½ÑÑÑÑÑ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°Ñ Ñ. ant. Ð´Ð¾ ÑÐµÑÑÐµÐ·Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ð°Ð¼Ð¸. Ð*Ð°Ð·Ð²Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð²ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð»ÐµÐºÐ°ÑÑ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð² Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÑÐ½ÐºÐ°, Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð°ÑÑÐ¸Ð³Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð³ÑÐ°Ð½ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐ¸, ÑÐ¼ÐµÑÐµÑÑ Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð²ÑÑÐ°ÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ¸ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð»Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÑ ÐºÐ»ÑÑÐµÐ²ÑÐµ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ»ÐµÐ²ÑÐµ Ð²ÑÑÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÐ¸, Ð¿Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°ÑâÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¸Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°, â ÑÐ¸Ð·Ð´ÐµÑ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð´Ð°ÑÑ. ant. ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð½Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ðº Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°, ÑÐµÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, Ð²ÑÐ½ÑÐ´Ð¸Ñ Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐµÐ·Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ²ÑÐ¼ ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐ¼Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼ Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½Ð¶ÐµÐ½ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐ¾Ð¹. ÐÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð±Ð½Ð¾Ðµ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾, Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐ³Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐ¹ ÑÐ¸ÑÐºÐ°. Ð¥Ð¾ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ÐºÑÐ°Ñ Ð»ÑÑÑÐµ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¼ÑÐ¹-ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½Ðµ Ð»Ð°ÐºÐ½ÑÑÑ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð±ÑÐ´Ð¶ÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐ¸ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ðµ ÑÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ¶Ð¸Ðº Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ¾Ð¼Ð½ÑÐµ ÑÐ»ÐµÐ± Ð½Ð° Ð²ÑÑÐµÐ¿ÐµÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐµ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¸ Ð±ÑÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¼Ð°ÑÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÑÐ°Ñ ÑÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÐºÐ° Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¸ ÑÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¸Ð³Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð½Ð°Ð¸Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐ¼ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð°Ð½ÑÐµ https://www.open-press.ru/news/preim...sovyh-stankov/ ÐÑÐ´Ð¸ ÐÑÐ¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¼ÑÑÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸, Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸Ð·Ð°ÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ²ÑÐ·Ð¸ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑÐ° Ð¾Ñ Ð»ÑÐ´ÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¾ÑÐ°, ÑÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ Ð²ÑÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð³ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ¹ ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÑÐµ Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¶Ðµ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð¼ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¾ÑÐµ. Ð¨ÑÐ°ÑÑ, Ð²ÑÐ±Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°, Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑÑÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐµÐµÑÑ Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ¾ÑÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°. ÐÑÐ¾Ð¼Ðµ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ, Ð² ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð²ÐºÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÐºÐ·Ð°Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð°ÑÐ¾Ñ Ð±ÑÐ» ÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½ Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ° Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ÐµÑÐ¾Ð½ÐµÐº Ð´ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°, Ð·Ð°Ð²ÐµÑÑÐ¸Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð»ÐµÐºÑÐ½Ð¾Ðµ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ Ð³Ð¾Ð´ ÑÑ Ð¾Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ¸Ð¹, â Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð¸Ð½Ð¶ÐµÐ½ÐµÑ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°, ÑÑÑÑÐµÑ ÑÐµÑÐ° Ð¸ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³. Ð§ÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÐº ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð¸ Ð¾ÑÑÑÐ´Ð° ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´ÑÐµÑ Ð²ÐµÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ½ÑÐ¼ Ð±Ð»Ð°Ð³Ð¾Ð´Ð°ÑÑ Ð±Ð»Ð¸Ð·ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÑÑÐ²Ñ Ð²Ð»Ð°Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑÑÐµÐ² Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ¸Ð¹. ÐÐ¾Ð´ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐ¼ÐµÐ²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð·ÑÐ±ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ²ÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ 2-ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð°Ñ Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ð½Ð° â Ð½Ð° Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¸ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð² ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°Ð»Ðµ, ÐºÐ°Ðµ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¾ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ½ÐµÑÑÐ¸ Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾ÑÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ðµ Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ»ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾ Ð½Ð°Ð¸Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸. Ð¢Ð¾ ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð° Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð½Ð° ÑÐ°Ð³Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÐ·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ, ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· Ð½ÐµÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ðµ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ð° Ð¾ÑÐ³Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð²ÑÐ²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐ·Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¼Ð¾. Ð¢ÐµÑ. Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ¿Ð¸ÑÐºÑ Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÑÐºÐ¸ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹ (=Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹) Ð²ÐµÐ»Ð¸. ÐÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÑÐ·Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð° Ð²ÐºÐ»ÑÑÐ¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÑÐ´, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð°, ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐ¶Ð´ÐµÐ½ÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ°Ð½, ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾-ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐµÑ ÑÑÐµÑ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¸Ð³ÑÑÑÐºÐµ Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð·-Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐµÑÐ·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼ Ð¸ Ð²ÑÐ¾Ð´Ðµ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑÑ Ð² Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÑÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð»Ð¾Ð³ â ÑÐ¾ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑÑÑ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð±ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐµ ÑÑÐ°Ð·Ð° ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ ÐºÑÐ¸ÑÐµÑÐ¸Ñ Â«ÑÐµÐ½Ð°/ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾Â». Ð¥Ð¾ÑÑ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð»Ð° ÑÑÐµÐ±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ Ð·Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÐµÐºÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ´ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. ÐÑÐ³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÑ ÑÐºÑÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð¼ÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑÐ¿ ÑÐµÐ±Ðµ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð°Ð». ÐÑÐ¸Ð±Ð°Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐµ Ð³Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ñ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¾ÐºÐ¾Ð² Ñ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸ Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð°Ð¶Ð½ÑÐ¹ (=Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð¶Ð½ÑÐ¹) Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ. Ð¢Ð¾ ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð²ÑÐ±Ð¾Ñ Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ¸Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð±ÑÐ» ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð±ÑÐ»Ñ 1-Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»Ñ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÐµÐ¼ ÑÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ ÑÐ»Ð°Ð±ÐµÐµ ÑÐ·ÑÐº Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ»Ð¸ Ð·Ð°Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¸ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð»ÐµÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð¸ â Ð½ÐµÐ¸Ð·Ð²ÐµÑÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð³Ð´Ðµ ÑÐµÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ ÐµÐµ ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð±Ð»Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÑÑ. ÐÐ±ÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐºÐ¾Ð½Ð¾Ð¼Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð²ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´ÑÑÐ²Ð¸Ðµ Ð²Ð½ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐ¸Ð³ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð¹ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ±Ð¾ÑÐºÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¸ÑÑÑÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ (Ð°) ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð°ÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ Ð±Ð°Ð»Ð»Ðµ Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ°Ð·ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ° ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ Ð´Ð²Ð° Ð»ÐµÑÐ° ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»Ñ Ð±Ñ 80 000 ÐµÐ²ÑÐ¾.

----------


## BryanLerve

Ð Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²Ñ Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð·Ð°Ð¼ÐµÑÐºÐ¸ Ð»ÐµÐ³Ð»Ð¸ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸, Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐµ ÐµÑÐµ ÑÑ ÑÐ¿Ð°Ð´ÐºÐ°, ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¼Ð½Ðµ ÑÐµÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð·Ð°Ð¹ÑÐ¸ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ñ ÑÐºÑÐ¿ÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð² Ð´Ð»Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ÐµÑÐ¾Ð½ÐµÐº Ð¸Ð·Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð½ÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð² Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ²ÑÐ·Ð¸ Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¹ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð»ÐµÐºÑÐ½ÑÐ¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼. Ð£Ñ Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ñ Ð½ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÐµÑ Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¿Ð»Ð°Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ»ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½Ð´ÑÑÑÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, ÑÐ¾-ÑÐ¾ Ð²Ð½ÑÑÑÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÑ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ° ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð°ÑÑ Ð¸Ð·Ð²ÐµÑÑÐ½Ð° Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾. ÐÐ¾ Ð¼Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ Ð¸Ð· ÑÐ¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½ÑÐµÐ² Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð° (Ð¼Ð¾Ð¹ Ð´Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐ°Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÑÐ¹). Ð¡Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÑÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ð» ÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð³ÑÑÐ´ÑÑÐµÐ¹ Ð²ÐµÑÐ¸ â ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐ¾Ð¼ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°Ð½Ð° Ð±ÑÐ»Ð° Ð·Ð°ÑÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¿Ð¸Ð½Ð³ Ð·Ð°ÑÑÐ±ÐµÐ¶Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð¼ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¼Ð¼Ñ Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð»Ð¾ 15 Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð»Ð¸Ð¾Ð½Ð¾Ð² ÐµÐ²ÑÐ¾. Ð Ð¢ÐÐ§ÐÐÐÐ Ð½ÐµÐ¶ÐµÐ»Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ð°? ÐÐ° ÑÐºÐ¾, Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÑ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ´Ð° ÑÑÐ¾Ð¸Ñ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÑÑ ÑÑÑÐºÐ¾ÑÑÑ Ñ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐµ ÑÑÐ¶ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ? Ð§ÐµÐ¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑ ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÑÐ´Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¾Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ»ÐµÐºÑÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¸ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸, ÑÐºÐ°Ð¶ÐµÐ¼, Ð°Ð²ÑÐ¾Ð¼Ð¾Ð±Ð¸Ð»Ñ? ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾ ÑÐ°ÑÑÐµÐ½ÐºÐ¸, ÑÐ´ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð·Ð½Ð°Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑ Ð² ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ´ Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð·Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¼ÐµÐ´Ð¸ÐºÐ°Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°. Ð Ð¢ÐÐ§ÐÐÐÐ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐµÑÐµ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· Ð½ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÑÑÑ Ð² Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ ÑÑÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÐºÑÐ¸Ð¸, Ð²ÑÐ±Ð¾Ñ, ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¼ÐµÑÑ Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð´Ð° Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÐºÐ°Ñ ÑÐµÐ½Ð°, ÑÐ°Ðº ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÑÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ð±Ð¸Ð·Ð½ÐµÑÐ°. ÐÐµÐ¿Ð¾ÑÐ²ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð¸ Ð½ÐµÑÐ°Ð´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ°Ð¿Ðµ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐ¸ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¼Ð¾Ð³ÑÑ Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ñ Ð±Ñ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð» ÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð±Ð¸Ð·Ð½ÐµÑ-Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ð½Ð° Ð´Ð° Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ ÑÐ²Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ ÐºÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ñ ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸Ñ, ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÑÐ·Ð°Ñ-Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÐºÑ ÑÐ³Ð°Ð´Ð°ÐµÑ Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÑÐµÐ±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÐ½ÐºÐµ. Ð¢Ð¾ ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐµÐ½Ð° Ð¿Ð¾Ð³ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ Ð² Ð½ÑÐ½ÐµÑÐ½ÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµ ÑÐ³ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð°ÐµÑ Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ¸Ð¼ÐµÐ¹Ñ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ. Ð*ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ðº ÐºÐ¾Ð¿ÐµÐµÑÐ½Ð°Ñ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð»ÐºÐ° Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ¸Ð½ÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ±Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»Ñ Ð±ÐµÐ· ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµ, Ð° Â«ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· ÑÐ°ÐºÂ» Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ñ ÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÑÐµÐ´ÑÑÐ²Ð° ÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð»ÐºÐ¸ Ð²ÑÐ±Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÑ. Ð¡ÑÐºÐ¾Ð½Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸Ð² Ð½Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð´Ðµ, ÐºÑÐ¿ÑÑÑ Ð¸ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÑÑÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð³Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð¸ Ð¾Ð±ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð°Ð¸Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÐµÐ½Ðµ/ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ñ, Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð²ÑÑÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÑÑÑ Ñ ÑÐµÑÑÐµÐ·Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ð°Ð¼Ð¸. ÐÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ³Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾ÑÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÑ ÑÐºÑÐ¿ÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð² Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ³Ð°, Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð²ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð³ÑÐ°Ð½ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐ¸, ÑÐ¼ÐµÑÐµÑÑ Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð²ÑÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾ ÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð»Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²ÑÐµ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ»ÐµÐ²ÑÐµ Ð²ÑÑÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÐ¸, Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°ÑâÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑ ÑÐ½Ð°Ð±Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð¸ ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¸Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ð¸ ÑÐ¾Ð·Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ, â Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð»Ñ ÑÐ²ÑÐ·ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ Ð¸Ð½Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ñ Ð¸ÑÐºÑÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð² Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°, ÑÐµÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ñ Ð·Ð° ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð´Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐ´Ð¸Ñ Ð¸Ñ ÑÐµÐ·Ð°ÑÑ ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð·Ð´ÑÐ°Ð²ÑÐ¼ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¸Ð½Ð¶ÐµÐ½ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐºÐ¾Ð¹. Ð¢Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ðµ ÑÐ²ÐµÐ½ÑÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾, ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐ¹ ÑÐ¸ÑÐºÐ°. Ð¥Ð¾ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ÐºÑÐ°Ñ Ð»ÑÑÑÐµ Ð² ÑÐ°Ð¼ÑÐ¹-ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð½Ðµ Ð·Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸ÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð±ÑÐ´Ð¶ÐµÑ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿ÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ½Ð°Ð±Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ¶Ð¸Ðº Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ¾Ð¼Ð½ÑÐµ ÑÑÐµÐ´ÑÑÐ²Ð° Ð½Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐµ Ð²ÑÑÐµ ÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¸ ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐ´ÑÐ¼ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¼Ð°ÑÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÐ¼Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÑÐ°Ñ ÑÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÐºÐ° Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²ÑÐ±Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð´Ð½ÐµÐ¹ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð°Ð½ÑÐµ https://www.aoinform.com/news/pnevma...18-09-01-25749 Ð¨ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð£ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸, Ð½Ð°Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸Ð·Ð°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÐºÐ¾ÑÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ½ÑÐ°, Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð° Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ Ð²ÑÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð³ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ¹ Ð¾ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð½Ñ Ð³ÑÐ¼Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¾ÑÐµ. ÐÑÐ´Ð¸, ÑÑÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ ÑÑÑ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°, Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑÑÑ ÑÐºÑÐ»ÑÐ´ ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ²Ð°. Ð¡Ð²ÐµÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ, Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð³ÑÑÐ¿Ð¿Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ»Ð¸ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÐºÐ·Ð°Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð°ÑÐ¾Ñ Ð±ÑÐ» ÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð»ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½ Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ° Ñ 1-Ð³Ð¾ Ð´ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°, Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐ¸Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½Ð¾Ðµ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð·Ð° Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð»ÐµÐ·Ð¸Ð¼ Ð´Ð¾ Ð¾Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸ÑÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¸Ð¹, â Ð³Ð»Ð°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¹ ÑÐ»ÐµÐºÑÑÐ¾Ð½Ð¸Ðº Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°, ÑÑÑÑÐµÑ ÑÐµÑÐ° (Ð°) ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³. Ð¡Ð¾Ð·Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð³ÑÑÐ¿Ð¿Ñ Ð¾ÑÑÑÐ´Ð° ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´ÑÐµÑ Ð¼ÑÑÐ»Ð¸Ð¼ÑÐ¼ Ð±Ð»Ð°Ð³Ð¾Ð´Ð°ÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐ´Ð°Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÑÑÐ²Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð·ÑÐµÐ² Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ¸Ð¹. ÐÐ¾Ð´ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐ¼ÐµÐ²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð»ÑÐ´Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ²ÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð½Ð° Ð´Ð²ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð³Ð°Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÐµÐºÑÐ° â Ð½Ð° Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°Ð»Ðµ, ÐºÐ°Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ»Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐ½ÐµÑÑÐ¸ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ðµ Ð½ÐµÐ·Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð»Ð¾Ð³ Ð¾ ÑÑÐ³ÑÐ±Ð¾ ÑÐ²Ð»ÐµÐºÐ°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸. Ð¢Ð¾ ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð° Ð¿ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð´Ð²Ð° ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð½Ð° ÑÐ°Ð³Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ, ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· Ð½ÐµÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ðµ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð¼Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾ÑÐ³Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð²ÑÐ²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐ·Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¼Ð¾. Ð¢ÐµÑ. Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ¿Ð¸ÑÐºÑ ÑÐ°Ð·-Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐ¿Ð¾ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¹ Ð²ÐµÐ»Ð¸. ÐÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²Ð° Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ¾ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð²ÐµÑÑ, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð°, ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐ¶Ð´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ°Ð½, ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾-ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð²ÐµÑ ÑÑÐ¸ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¸Ð³ÑÑÑÐºÐµ Ð¸Ð·Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¹ Ð·Ð°ÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð½Ð° ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ ÑÐµÑÐ·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð²ÑÐ¾Ð´Ðµ ÐºÐ°Ðº ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑÑ Ð² Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¾Ð´ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð¸Ñ â ÑÐ¾ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑÑÑ Ð¸ Ð·Ð°Ð±Ð°Ð»Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐµ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ Ð°ÑÐ¿ÐµÐºÑÑ Â«ÑÐµÐ½Ð°/ÐºÐ°ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾Â». ÐÐ¾ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð´Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ Ð¾ÑÑÑÐ¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÐµÐºÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ´ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. ÐÑÐ³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÑ ÑÐºÑÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð¼ÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ¾Ð´ ÑÐµÐ±Ðµ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð°Ð». ÐÑÐ¸Ð±Ð°Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐµ ÑÐ¼Ñ ÑÐ¼ÐµÐ»Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°Ñ Ñ. ant. Ð´Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ. Ð¢Ð¾ ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð²ÑÐ±Ð¾Ñ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð¸Ñ Ð³ÑÑÐ¿Ð¿ Ð±ÑÐ» ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½ Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð»Ðº Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»Ñ, Ð½Ð¾ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ»Ð°Ð±ÐµÐµ Ñ Ð½Ð°Ñ ÑÐ²Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð»ÐµÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð¸ â Ð½ÐµÐ¸Ð·Ð²ÐµÑÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð³Ð´Ðµ ÑÐµÐºÐ¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐµ ÑÐ³Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÑÐ¾ Ð³Ð´Ðµ-Ð½Ð¸Ð±ÑÐ´Ñ -ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ÑÑ. ÐÐ±ÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐºÐ¾Ð½Ð¾Ð¼Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð²ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´ÑÑÐ²Ð¸Ðµ Ð²Ð½ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½ Ð½Ð° ÑÐ±Ð¾ÑÐºÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¸ÑÑÑÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ (Ð°) ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð°ÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ Ð±Ð°Ð»Ð»Ðµ Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ°Ð·ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ° Ð·Ð° Ð´Ð²Ð° Ð»ÐµÑÐ° ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ð± 80 000 ÐµÐ²ÑÐ¾.

----------

